# I only got one bite last night



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fishing for flathead often means you have lots of time (nights) between bites.

That means when you finally get a bite you have to make the most of it I guess.










Anyway I have a pretty good average size this year 

PS

Looks like the experiment to test the camera in the dark worked out.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job, what was the weight?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking fish Robby, that night photo either altered the color of the fish, or really brought out a cool color in its skin!

Did you get a weight?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good show Robby


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish,I got to get out soon


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you made the most of the single bite!  Graet fish! :B


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent Rob!!!! Beautiful fish and I personally know what it's like with the bites you are talkin about ........  ........... good show ... CATKING


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman, that was his color. The flash really brings it out at night. Weight was 61 lbs.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I figured he was around sixty..... nice fish for sure !!! CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish robby, I got to hand it to you..I would not have the paitence to fish lakes for flatheads.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

wow! AWSOME fish...Blows away my big Shovel head of this week (15lbs)....AWSOME!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Fish Robby,

Hey if your going to get one bite might as well be a biggun.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Robby

REAL REAL NICE FISH, CONGRATS!

<><Biatkiller><>


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Forgot whats the record for Ohio?

Nice biggun Robby


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

76.6-lbs is the state record flathead, I think.-


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Your are right on the record Flathunter

Thats a Hog of a fish, Congrats on him :B Nice looking fish, I love the color of him, Looks like he was laying up in some weeds. Great catch !!

Cat Mazter


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Doc

Think we can make a flathead man out of Mike's nephew?










He caught a few channel cats and seemed enthusiastic


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hes already holding one that bigger than aything I'll probally ever catch!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice flatty for sure! Tell me Robby, did ya lose some weight this year and trim up the mustache? Ya look thinner and younger in that pic. and I have noticed that the signature finger in missing too?  

bill


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby,

With a Goliath like that sitting in his lap I bet that boy is hooked for life, again great job on the fish, your getting closer each year to the state record, keep it up.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Just imagine the fish that that cat has ate in his life!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Ya look thinner and younger in that pic.


Bill

Good fish always make me feel younger  












> your getting closer each year to the state record, keep it up.


Actually Doc I got a 66 3 or 4 years ago so I guess I am regressing  

I hope you all aren't surprised if one of the guys fishing with me catches the State record flathead. I won't be


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Man, you got to clue some of us in to what body of water you fish! I'll take a pm


----------

